# 18 mounth probation 30 day lock down



## Blackout (Jan 25, 2011)

well im fucked
well i just came back to new mexico from a trip to talk to a atorny for my little bro dying 
and i blacked out the next day and got arrested for agervaded asoult with a deadly wepon when i never tuched the dude i went to court and they gave me a felony then dropped it to a mistermeaner and gave me 18 mounths of probation and thirty days in jail i have know were to live but a bride with my road dog im wondering if any of you have had probation from a state and ran will they bring me back. some people tell me they wont bring me back and some tell me theyll make me dod my time in prison so does do any of you know anything about brobation if you do please help me out i have know money to pay for this i just want hop out of belen so bad im itchen to get out of here 
any numbers i can call anything 
(yes i know my grammers really bad)


----------



## content2roam (Jan 25, 2011)

Running on probation is a bad thing. Especially when its a felony. I went traveling for 2 years and was on probation. They brought me back from five states away and sent me to the state prison for two years. I mean maybe its just Pennsylvania but running on probation usually doesn't work out too well


----------



## Blackout (Jan 26, 2011)

well they dropped it down to a mistermeaner but i dont want to have to watch my back and i always get my name ran


----------



## hippychick (Jan 26, 2011)

hey logan!!!!!!


----------



## Blackout (Jan 28, 2011)

well can i run or not does anyone now


----------



## 614 crust (Jan 28, 2011)

For misdemeanor warrants they usually won't take you from more than a few counties away. But don't take my word for it. This just comes from my own experience. I'm on felony probation now so thats a little different. They'll take me from wherever.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 28, 2011)

it really all depends on the exact charges and how far away from that state you plan to go...

I had a DUI in PA, ran off without dealing with it, spent a few years without trouble.. even in NYC and VA they just gave me shit and let me go. Most cops don't feel like bothering with the paper work... but this was a DUI, not assault or deadly weapon charges or whatever they may have charged you with. I have no clue is the type of charge you have a warrant out for will make a difference. 

I've found that if you run, the charges/amount of time you'll have to do/fine wont change.. so I dont' see anything wrong with running if you want to, but just realize it will be waiting when you come back. either deal with it now or later.


----------



## Blackout (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks for the help i might stay and just live out in the hill out here make a big camp theres some crustie kids out here 
but if i do stay will they let me of earlly if i pay it off i dont have a job but walking around with my bag here gets me money
well thank for the info mouse,614 crust, and content2roam


----------



## Mouse (Jan 29, 2011)

30 days will probably amount to like 15-20... around here they give you time off for good behavior so for like every 4 days without incident you get half a day taken off yer time or some shit like that. dont know if they do that everywhere, but with how overcrowded places are these days they might. 

Whatever fines you have will have to be paid in full or they'll extend your probation. There will probably be probation fees to pay monthly or weekly, don't fall behind on those or they might violate you if you have a dick PO


----------



## Blackout (Feb 1, 2011)

alright thanks shit sucks but i have to do it but im itching to leave so bad but i think im going to do alot of camping out here theres some shows but othere than that this place blows i have to see my po in two days but i got the money they want for this mounth i work for this guy and he gave me sixty dollars so i think it will work out im going to try to pay them the money as fast as i can so mayby they will let me off earlly there giveing me all kinds of classes


----------



## Blackout (Feb 16, 2011)

i dont know i fucked up and blacked out the othere day and got arrested this isnt working out for me i might go to jail tuesday know im really thinking about running i found out my felon was dropped to a mistermeaner but know i have two ausault charges and a shop lifting this is really agrovateing because i have people saying i can leave and people saying i cant leave i fucking hate knew mexico so bad thats why i never want o come back here...


----------



## Blackout (Mar 10, 2011)

just got out of jail im running fuck this they told me if i mess up one more time im getting a year


----------



## MrD (Mar 10, 2011)

INB4 blackout goes back to jail...


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Mar 10, 2011)

Damn. Black out how? Drinkin or just rage


----------



## hshh (Mar 10, 2011)

yea good luck to you with that shit, thats a shitty situation. maybe ill run into ya again if you dont get locked up


----------



## RideMoreTrains (Mar 10, 2011)

you are not fucked. 30 days and 18 mon. probation ain't shit. running will only make things worse and this shit will catch up to you i dont care what you say. 18 mon. in new mexico sounds nice.


----------



## Blackout (Mar 13, 2011)

yeah ridemoretrains i aam fucked if i get caut again fuck being in jail i dont have time to sit there with my thumb up my ass
have you bent to farmington new mexico it fucking shwag and cops will throw you in for anything thats why i want to run 
yeah i jumped out of a car tattank and got got shot with a beeby gun i ran to a house and nocked on the door and they shot me with a beebee gun and called the cops it was in the middle of know were 
so if i do run will i get brout back here or will they just leave me aone


----------



## Blackout (Mar 16, 2011)

well i found out im not fucked after all there letting me go after treatment 
the reason why is i told them i have to move to san antonio so i thout they were going to move it there but my po said shes going to drop it so im going to hitch it to san antonio than hop out of kirby if its not fenced off because thats what people are saying i havent hopped out of there in awile


----------



## spudnic (Sep 27, 2011)

Alright man, i got charged with a felonie for reciving stollen property, tottal bullshit. well 2 weeks after i got out of jail i skipped town. used a fake name and everything traveled for roughly 6 months then got finger printed in portland oregon. your warrent is most likely extraditable. they extradited me back to my home state and i did 4 months for it. now im stuck in the same situation again. debating if i should skip town. its not worth it man wait it out. you will get fucked way hardr if you leave


----------

